# Can you keep Mantis' in...



## FlameFox (Jan 18, 2008)

I was wondering if its okay to keep Mantis' in Screen Cages. So the cage is fully screen, with bedding and lots of plants for them to climb/hide in/on.

I am looking into getting a few Ghost Mantis' but wanted to check about the cage.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 18, 2008)

FlameFox said:


> I was wondering if its okay to keep Mantis' in Screen Cages. So the cage is fully screen, with bedding and lots of plants for them to climb/hide in/on. I am looking into getting a few Ghost Mantis' but wanted to check about the cage.


how big is this cage and how mnay are u planning on housiong in there?what does fully screen mean.?no tiny holes in the fabric?


----------



## FlameFox (Jan 18, 2008)

FlameFox said:


> I was wondering if its okay to keep Mantis' in Screen Cages. So the cage is fully screen, with bedding and lots of plants for them to climb/hide in/on. I am looking into getting a few Ghost Mantis' but wanted to check about the cage.


If it helps, I have a 38 Gallon Screen cage that I was planning on using for them. Was going to get 3-4 Ghost Mantis'.


----------



## FlameFox (Jan 18, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> how big is this cage and how mnay are u planning on housiong in there?what does fully screen mean.?no tiny holes in the fabric?


I have two cages that I'm not using right now for anything. One is a complete wire/screen cage. and the other is a Reptarium, with nylon mesh instead of wire.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2008)

Those will be fine, the mantis isn't picky!


----------



## Guest_FlameFox_* (Jan 18, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Those will be fine, the mantis isn't picky!


I thought I would make sure. Most people on here seem to use Jars/Plastic containers. So I thought the Wire/Mesh wasn't supposed to be used or something! Thanks


----------



## Mantida (Jan 18, 2008)

Keep in mind that ghosts are sit and wait type hunters that rarely pursue prey, so don't overdue the space or decorations. The prey will be able to hide too well unless you dump a whole bunch of em in at once. I think that's why most people here go with the simple containers.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 19, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Keep in mind that ghosts are sit and wait type hunters that rarely pursue prey, so don't overdue the space or decorations. The prey will be able to hide too well unless you dump a whole bunch of em in at once. I think that's why most people here go with the simple containers.


i agree


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 19, 2008)

Personally I prefer all screen/mesh cages. The screen is far easier for mantises to cling too. The only thing is you may have to keep a closer eye on the humidity since screen won't hold it in.

I had my ghost mantis in a 60 gallon screen cage with tons of sticks and some fake plants to crawl and hide around. For feeding, I simply moved him to a smaller screen feeder cage for his meals.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 19, 2008)

net cages i mist 1-2 times a day cause the room i house them in is only 20% humidity,

edit - i only been doiing this for L1 nympths.when they grow up i mist 1-2 times a week


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Keep in mind that ghosts are sit and wait type hunters that rarely pursue prey, so don't overdue the space or decorations. The prey will be able to hide too well unless you dump a whole bunch of em in at once. I think that's why most people here go with the simple containers.


There it is. This is why I use small cages.


----------



## Nick Barta (Jan 19, 2008)

There are several considerations when choosing enclosures, most of them already shared, but let me add and summarize:

1) Can you hold the Humidity level you need for the mantis in the enclosure?

2) Can you hold the needed Temperature in the enclosure?

3) Can the Mantids find the food (or the food find the mantids)?

4) Is there enough room for the mantid to molt in?

5) Do the mantids need furnishings like branches, leaves?

6) What do you want the enclosure to look like for visual appeal.

7) How much will it cost to accomplish the set up you desire?

8) How much will the _on-going cost_ be in heating the enclosure?

9) How much work do you want to do to clean the enclosure?

All that being said, Ghosts with houseflies or Blue bottle flies as a food source would work in any size container, as the food will land near them, unlike ground crawling food. As practical as all the smaller plastic containers are for cleaning and food sources being close to the mantis, if you enjoy having a decorated large enclosure, I would suggest you build what you want,and enjoy it!  

CHEERS!!! :

Nick Barta


----------

